# اسباب و اشكال انهيار الاعمال الخرسانيه



## م.محمد النوافله (8 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ..

اخواني هذا ملف هام لمعرفه خصائص اللخرسانه والعناصر الخرسانيه ..

تحياتي للجميع 

م.محمد النوافله


مما لا شك فيه ان مشكلة تصدع المنشآت الخرسانية قد اصبحت من المشاكل الملحة التي يجب ان تتكاتف الجهود للوصول الى حلها , و من أهم أسباب هذه المشكلة عدم وجود الوعي الكافي باسباب التصدع حتى يمكن تلافيها و بطرق العلاج حتى يمكن اتباعها , و طريقة تناول مشكلة تصدع المنشآت الخرسانية و كيفية إصلاحها يجب ان تماثل طريقة تناول الطبيب لمشكلة المرض و كيفية علاجه فالطريقتان تشملان :
التنقيب عن الأسباب و الفحص ثم التشخيص السليم بالتحليل و الدراسة فوصف العلاج الناجح بالدواء او الجراحة , مع الحرص على الوقاية لمنع المرض من الحدوث اصل فالوقاية خير من العلاج .
و لكي نتناول مشكلة تصدع المنشآت هذا التناول فلا بد لنا من معرفة الأشكال المختلفة للتصدع أي ( الأعراض , الأسباب ) , و كذلك لا بد من ان نتعرف على وسائل تشخيص الحالة من فحص و كشف عن العيوب و إجراء التجارب و التحاليل اللازمة ثم عمل دراسة و تحليل للأعراض للوصول للتشخيص السليم , ثم معرفة طرق عمل اختبارات و التحاليل المختلفة للأعضاء الخرسانية , و بعد توضيح طبيعة الخرسانة المسلحة كمادة انشائية و خصائصها و بالذات تلك المرتبطة بالتصدع و الخرسانة المسلحة هي الجسم الذي يصاب بالعلل و الأمراض .
و لا بد لنا أخيرا من التعرف على طرق العلاج المختلفة و متى يستخدم كل منها و ما هي الخطوات الدقيقة بأعداد العضو للإصلاح ثم لعمل الإصلاح فاختباره للتأكد من نجاحه و ذلك بعد ان بينا خواص المواد المستخدمة في مداواتها و حمايتها و بينا تركيباتها و طرق استخدامها حسب حالة المنشآت المريضة , و من المفيد التعرف على وسائل الوقاية و حماية المنشآت من التصدع و طرق صيانة و حماية المنشآت ليتسنى لنا حماية المنشأ من ان يصاب بالعلل التي تقلل من عمره الافتراضي او تمنع من أداءه لوظيفته الأداء الأمثل .

أنواع وأسباب عيوب الخرسانة المسلحة 
Causes and types of defects in reinforced concrete

ان ظهور بعض العيوب في الأعضاء الخرسانية قد تؤثر على المظهر فقط و قد تكون دليلا على وجود تدهور خطير يجب تداركه و سرعة إصلاحه , و قد يتمثل في هذه العيوب التلف الحادث كله و قد تكون هذه العيوب مجرد إشارة الى وجود مشاكل اعمق و اخطر , ان خطورة ظهور أي عيب من عيوب الخرسانة يعتمد على نوع المنشأ كما يعتمد على وقت ظهور و شكل هذا العيب الأمر الذي يستوجب ضرورة التعامل مع مشكلة ظهور عيوب في الأعضاء الخرسانية بالاهتمام الواجب و الفهم الكامل بسبابها و مدى خطورتها .





1) إهمال عمل الجسات 

يجب عمل جسه واحدة على الأقل لمعرفة تتابع التربة و تحديد المواصفات و خواص كل طبقة و معرفة منسوب المياه الجوفية و تحديد درجة حمضية او قلوية هذه المياه ( معرفة PH ) , بعض الملاك لا يقومون بعمل جسات للتربة و البعض يهمل في مواصفات تقرير الجسات فتنفذ بطريقة خاطئة .

2) إهمال تنفيذ و استلام الحفر 

- عدم استواء القاع و افقيته و عدم راسية جوانب الحفر 
- عدم الدمك الجيد لقاع الحفر .








3) إهمال تنفيذ اعمال الردم 

- قد يحدث أثناء الردم ان يقوم المنفذ باستخدام المعدات مثل ( اللودر و القلابات ) التي تمر على القواعد القاعدية و المسلحة و السملات و هذا خطر لأنه قد يحدث كسور في هذه الخرسانة او في السملات الرابطة للمبنى .

- قد يحدث أثناء الردم ان تتلاشى معالم الخنزيرة المثبتة حول المبنى 

4) عيوب التربة و الأساسات

ان العيوب التي يمكن إرجاعها الى التربة او الأساسات قد تكون نتيجة قصور في الدراسات المناسبة او الكافية لطبيعة الموقع او الظروف المعرضة لها , بناءاَ على طبيعة الأحمال المنقولة اليه من المنشأ , او بناءاَ على خواص التربة و تحملها او منسوب التأسيس غير لطبيعة تكوين طبقات التربة 



5- قصور التصميمات والتفاصيل الإنشائية 
إن القصور في التصميم قد يرجع الى اخطاء في الحسابات سواء بالنسبة للأحمال هو النظام الإنشائي او عدم صحة الافتراضات التي بني على أساسها التصميم او عدم اخذ كل البيئة المحيطة في الاعتبار , و قد يكون وراء العيوب في المنشات القصور في التفاصيل الإنشائية و التي قد لا يبينها المصمم بأسلوب واضح على اللوحات الإنشائية 



















و يبين جدول (1-1) التالي مجالات قصور التصميم و التفاصيل و كيفية التعرف على الأخطاء التي تنجم عنها .

الحالة

المجال
الأخطاء التي يمكن ان تحدث
التعرف عليها


الحسابات
-- اخطاء في التحليل الإنشائي
-- عدم كتابة الابعاد
-- مراجعة النوتة الحسابية
-- مراجعة اللوحات مع النوتة

الأحمال	عدم اخذ كل حالات التحميل في الاعتبار (رياح زلازل أحمال متطررة)	مراجعة حالات التحميل
الافتراضات	اخطاء في افتراض الأحمال او حركة الأوزان	مراضعة الأوزان و الأحمال حسب طبيعة المنشأ
المواد / الأعضاء	اخطاء في تقدير مقاومة المواد و الأعضاء للاجتهادات المختلفة	مراجعة ملاحظات اللوحات
الدعامات	عدم اخذ تأثير الحركة نتيجة الاحتكاك عند الركائز المتحركة	تفاصيل الدعامات
التمدد / الانكماش	عدم وجود وصلات كافية	مراجعة لوحات الوصلات
الظروف المحيطة	عدم اخذ كل الظروف المحيطة في الاعتبار	مراجعة حالات الحدود

الغطاء الخرساني	عدم تحديد الغطاء الخرساني المناسب للظروف التي سيتعرض لها المنشأ	لوحات التفاصيل
أطوال التماسك	عدم تحديد أطوال التماسك المناسبة للأسياخ و خاصة في نهايات الكمرات	لوحات البلاط و الكمرات
الوصلات	عدم تحديد اماكن وصلات الصب و التمدد او عيوب في تفاصيلها	هل الوصلات تسمح بالحركة
القطاعات	تكدس الحديد مما يسبب التعشيش او استعمال أقطار صغيرة	قطاعات الأعمدة و الجمرات و الحوائط





6- استخدام مواد معيبة 

ان مواد البناء المعيبة هي المواد التي لا تفي في خواصها بمتطلبات المواصفات القياسية و هي احد الأسباب الهامة وراء ظهور العيوب بالمنشآت , كما ان القصور في تصميم الخلطة الخرسانية بحيث تفي بالخواص المطلوبة لها في الحالة الطازجة و بعد التصلد من مقاومة و خواص طبيعة و قوة تحمل تحت ظروف التشغيل قد يؤدي الى ظهور عيوب عديدة بالمنشآت , كما قد يكون وراء ظهور عيوب في المنشأ استخدام إضافات للخرسانة غير مناسبة او بكميات غير مناسبة او ان تكون الإضافات غير مطابقة للمواصفات .

7- تغير استخدام المنشأ 

ان تغيير استخدام المنشات عما صمم عليه و ما يتبعه من أحمال او ظروف تشغيل لم تؤخذ في الاعتبار عند التصميم , قد تؤدي ظهور عيوب او انهيارات , و من أمثلة تغير استخدام المنشات :
♦ استخدام المباني السكنية كمخازن او مكتبات او مصانع او ورش او مدارس .
♦ تغيير نوع المعدات من حيث الأوزان الثقيلة او الاهتزازات الناتجة او الأحجام او الأبعاد و التي لم تؤخذ في الاعتبار عند التصميم .
و عليه فيجب عمل مراجعة انشائية لتحديد الكفاءة الإنشائية للمبنى تحت ظروف التشغيل الجديدة قبل تغيير الاستخدام و الا فقد تحدث العيوب بالمنشأ قد تصل الى الانهيار الكامل .

8-عدم وجود حماية و صيانة للمنشآت

ان غياب و عدم وجود حماية للمنشات بعناصرها المختلفة من اساسات و مونه و أعمدة و كمرات و بسقف مثل العزل و عمل الاحتياطات اللازمة لمنع التشريك و حماية أسطح الخرسانة لبعض المنشات مثل المنشات الخاصة مثل المنشات الساحلية و الأساسيات الخازوفية و المنشات المعرضة لأبخرة كيميائية او لاملاح تؤدي الى تدهور عناصر المنشات و تغير لونها و الصدأ و التشرخ و قد تؤدي الى الانهيار في النهاية .
ان الصيانة الدورية للمنشات تمثل عنصرا هاما وارد التغلب على الأسباب التي تؤدي الى ظهور عيوب بالمنشات و بالتالي فان عدم توفير الصيانة اللازمة للمنشات تؤدي على المدى الطويل الى حدوث تدهور بالخرسانة و بالتالي عيوب في عناصرها الإنشائية المختلفة .

9- الكوارث الطبيعية و الحوادث 

ان عدم اخذ الكوارث الطبيعية الغير متوقعة دائما مثل الزلازل و الأعاصير و السيول و الرياح و الحرائق في الاعتبار سوف يؤدي الى تولد اجتهادات إضافية لم تؤخذ في الاعتبار و هذا بدوره يؤدي الى شروخ و انهيار المنشات او تدهورها حسب شدة هذه الكوارث و طبيعتها و مدتها و نوعها الأمر الذي يجعل الواجب الآخذ بهذه العوامل بالاعتبار للتقليل من تأثيرها على المنشأ .































































تبقيع و تمليح الخرسانة 

1) تمليح الخرسانة 
و هي عبارة بقع بيضاء ملحية في صورة بللورات تتكون على السطح ( كربونات كالسيوم تظهر في صورة ترسيب ابيض اللون يعرف بالتمليح ) و هذا نتيجة للأسباب اآلاتية :
♦ احتواء الخرسانة على هيدروكسيد كالسيوم وذلك بعد اماهة الأسمنت و هذا الهيدروكسيد قابل للذوبان في الماء و يتكون في المسام و الفجوات الداخلية للخرسانة حيث يحدث له تفاعل مع ثاني اوكسيد الكربون الموجود في الجو الذي يتغلغل الى المسام الخرسانية و مع وجود الماء نتيجة لرش الخرسانة او سقوط الأمطار عليها مكونة كربونات الكالسيوم و التي تظهر في صورة تمليح و بقع بيضاء على السطح الخارجي للخرسانة .
♦ احتواء الركام على أملاح او زيادة في الجبس في الأسمنت .
♦ سوء تخزين الركام بحيث تصل اليه المياه المحتوية على الأملاح .

2-بقع الخرسانة
هناك صور عديدة لأنواع البقع المحتمل ظهورها على السطح الخارجي للخرسانة منها 

أ- بقع صدأ الحديد 
هذه البقع تظهر بالقرب من الحديد او الصلب الدفون في الخرسانة و هي نبيهة اللون و تؤثر تأثيرا ضارا على شكل الخرسانة .

ب- بقع الحريق 

عندما يتعرض أي منشأ خرساني للحريق عادة ما يسوء سطحها بفعل النيران و الدخان المتصاعد من الحريق تاركة لون اسود على سطحها و هذا اللون الأسود يلزم إزالته و ذلك إذا لم تؤثر درجة حرارة الحريق و مدته إنشائيا على العضو الخرساني و الذي من الممكن ان يحدث له تشريخ و ضعف للخرسانة و تشققات تفقد الحديد تماسكه مع الخرسانة و الذي من المحتمل ان يؤدي الى انهيار هذا العضو . 




ج- بقع الزيوت و الشحوم 

و هي عادة ما يتم ملاحظتها على أسطح الخرسانة الظاهرة من أرضيات و حوائط و كمرات و ذلك في المطابخ و المطاعم و المطابع و هذه يمكن إزالتها بسهولة عند ملاحظتها .

تساقط الخرسانة

ان تساقط الخرسانة ممثلا في سقوط الغطاء الخرساني لحديد التسليح للعناصر الإنشائية يحدث لسبب او اكثر من الأسباب الآتية :

1) عيوب في التفاصيل الإنشائية 

استمرار الحديد في الأعضاء الغير مستقيمة و عدم تشكيل الحديد على شكل مقص و عدم زيادة الكانات في هذه المنطقة الأمر الذي يكون مصحوبا بسقوط الغطاء الخرساني , عدم وضع حديد إضافي في أركان اتصال الجمرات و الأعمدة في الإطارات الخرسانية المسلحة لمجابهة اجتهادات الشد العالية التي تسبب تشريخ الخرسانة .

2) تعرض الخرسانة الى ظروف جوية قاسية 

عند تعرض الخرسانة لامطار تعقبها درجات حرارة تحت الصفر , فان ذلك يؤدي الى تشرخها ثم تساقطها حيث تمتص الخرسانة الرطوبة أولا ثم تعرضها للرطوبة الشديدة ستجمد الماء بداخلها مصحوبة بزيادة في حجمها , و الضغط الهيدروليكي الناشئ عن ذلك سيتسبب في تشريخ سطحها و عند الذوبان سيحدث تساقط للخرسانة .

3) وجود مواد ضارة بالخرسانة بالبيئة المحيطة بها 

عند وجود مواد ضارة بالخرسانة بالبيئة المحيطة بها مثل الأحماض بأنواعها (حيث ان الخرسانة قاعدية بطبيعتها ) و مركبات الالمونيوم ( باستثناء كربونات الالومنيوم ) و الكبريتات و الأملاح و خاصة كلوريد الصوديوم الذي يؤدي الى صدأ حديد التسليح و بالتالي تساقط الخرسانة .


4) حدوث انتفاخ بالخرسانة نتيجة تفاعل القلويات مع السيليكا النشطة بالركام او نتيجة انتفاش الطين الموجود بالركام :

عند تفاعل الركام المحتوي على سيليكا نشطة مع القلويات فان هذا التفاعل يتسبب عنه تكوين مادة هلامية Silica gel تنتفخ و تجذب الماء من مناطق أخرى في الخرسانة و هذا بدوره يؤدي الى انتفاخ الخرسانة و تمدد موضعي مصحوبا باجتهادات شد تؤدي الى شروخ تتسع و تتعمق حتى تتساقط الخرسانة السطحية .
هذا و يحدث الانتفاخ أيضا عند احتواء وجود طين و طفلة من النوع القابل للانتفاش بالركام , فعند وصول الرطوبة الى هذا النوع من الطين و الطفلة فانه ينتفش مسببا تشريخ للخرسانة و تساقطها .

تفتت الخرسانة السطحية 

ان تفتت سطح الأعضاء الخرسانية يعتبر نوعا من أنواع تدهور الخرسانة و ذلك يرجع لأنواع التالية :

1) تأثير هجوم الكيماويات 

ان الأحماض جميعها ضارة بالخرسانة حيث إنها تتفاعل مع مونه الأسمنت الأمر الذي يؤدي الى نقص التماسك بين حبيبات الركام و بالتالي تفتتا للخرسانة السطحية , و أيضا الأملاح ضارة و بالأخص كلوريد الصوديوم .

2) تأثير المواد المعيبة 

ان استخدام مواد معيبة من مكونات الخرسانة يؤثر قطعا بالسلب على مقاومة التماسك بين هذه المكونات و خاصة حبيبات الركام الأمر الذي يؤدي الى تفتت الخرسانة السطحية بفعل الأمطار و الرياح .

3) تأثير المياه السريعة 

ان المياه السريع و خاصة المحملة بالحبيبات تعمل على السطح العلوي للخرسانة و ذلك عن طريق تفتت و تأكل هذا السطح و بالأخص الخرسانة الضعيفة , و حدوث او عدم حدوث تدهور مؤثر بسطح الخرسانة المعرضة لمياه سريعة يعتمد على عدة عوامل منها: 
♦ جودة الخرسانة – مقاومتها للضغط – و محتوى الأسمنت و مقاومة الركام للبري و الاحتكاك و التهشيم . 
♦ سرعة تيار المياه – ان التيارات السريعة اكثر من (15% م/ ث) إذا صادفت عدم انتظام او أجزاء غاطسه في السطح الخرساني فسوف يتسبب عنها حدوث دوامات و هذه الدوامات تسبب تأكل مع تفتت سطح الخرسانة و حدوث فجوات به .
♦ نوعية و حجم الحبيبات المحملة بها المياه و معدل تغييرها ساعة بعد ساعة و يوم بعد يوم .
♦ خصائص تيار المياه من حيث كونه مستمرا او متقطعا .

التآكل السطحي للخرسانة 

يعتبر التآكل او بري الخرسانة احدى صور تدهور الخرسانة و احد عيوبها و هو يحدث نتيجة للاسباب التالية :

1) الاحتكاك مع عجلات المركبات .
2) الرياح المحملة بالرمال او حركة الحبوب و المواد المندفعة في صوامع التخزين و المستودعات نتيجة للاحتكاك بين هزة المواد و الجدار عند التعبئة او التفريغ .
3) المياه السريعة و خاصة المحتوية على حبيبات .
4) الدخان المحتوي على رماد .

هذا و يجدر الإشارة الى ان التآكل السطحي او البري يتناسب مع مقاومة الضغط للخرسانة , فالخرسانة ذات المقاومة العالية تكون ذات مقاومة للبري عالية في صورة تأكل سطحي صغير نسبيا و هذا يتحقق بصفة خاصة باختيار ركام ذو مقاومة عالية للبري .







انتفاخ الخرسانة 

ان انتفاخ الخرسانة مصحوبا بتقييد حركتها غالبا ما يؤدي الى سقوط الخرسانة و تدهور سطحها و تشريخها و ذلك لأنواع التالية :

1) حدوث تجمد للمياه الموجودة في الفجوات و المسام الداخلية للخرسانة .
2) حدوث تفاعلات كيماوية تؤدي الى تكون مواد منتفخة .
3) حدوث صدأ لحديد التسليح .
4) حدوث انتفاش للطين و الطفلة الموجودة بالركام .
5) حدوث تمدد للخرسانة و زيادة حجمها نتيجة لامتصاص المياه .


أنواع الشروخ:

1- يمكن تقسيم الشروخ الى عده أقسام فمن حيث الفاعلية يمكن تقسيم الشروخ الى 
أ- شروخ فعاله: وهى الشروخ المستمرة الأتساع 
ب- شروخ خامله: وهى الشروخ التى لا يحدث لها اتساع 
2- كما يمكن تقسيم الشروخ من الناحية الإنشائية:
أ- شروخ انشائية Structural cracks 
وهى الشروخ التى يكون سببها من داخل المنشأ ذاته مثل:
1- شروخ الأخطاء التصميمين
2- شروخ الأخطاء التنفيذية
3- شروخ ناتجة من الزحف
4-شروخ الهبوط الغير متكافئ
ب- شروخ غير انشائيه 
وهى الشروخ التى يكون سببها من خارج المنشأ ذاته مثل:
1- شروخ الحرارة
2- الشروخ الكيماوية
3- الشروخ الطبيعية الناتجة من جفاف الخرسانة



3- كما يوجد نوعين من الشروخ من حيث وصول الخرسانه للصلادة:
أ‌-	شروخ قبل التصلب:
ومن هذه الشروخ :-
1- شروخ الهبوط اللدن
2- شروخ الانكماش اللدن

الشروخ الناتجة من العيوب التصميمة

وهو من اخطر أنواع الشروخ وقد تنشأ من الآتي:
1- عدم تصميم الأساسات بطريقه سليمة كإهمال بعض الأحمال وعدم الآخذ فى الاعتبار الإجهاد الحقيقي للتربه 
2- الأخطاء الكثير التى تحدث من حديد التسليح مثل 
أ‌-	استعمال نوع غير مناسب من حديد التسليح
ب- استعمال كميه حديد قليلة
ج- إهمال تفاصيل حديد التسليح
د- استعمال نوعين من حديد التسليح فى ذات العنصر
ه- تنفيذ تكسيح الكوابيل بطريقه خاطئة
و- إهمال سلك الرباط وقله عدد الكانات
3- إهمال تحديد وتنفيذ اماكن فتحات السباكة والصرف والكهرباء مما يضطر المنفذ للتكسير فى الخرسانه

الشروخ الناتجة من العيوب التنفيذية

لا تقل هذه الشروخ خطورة عن الشروخ الناتجة من الأخطاء التصميمه وهذه الشروخ تحدث نتيجة:
أ- إهمال التفاصيل الأنشائيه والمعمارية
ب- استخدام مواد سيئه وإهمال تنفيذ النسب السليمة للخرسانه والمعروفه او زياده مده الخلط او الدمك 
ج- استعمال كميه ذائده من المياه فى الخلطه لزياده قابليه التشغيل وعدم دراسه نسبه المياه الى الأسمنت W/C 
د- استعمال الإضافات بطريقه خاطئة او بجرعات غير سليمة او بأنواع تآلفه مخزنه خطأ
و- عدم العناية بمعالجه الخرسانه او معالجتها بمده غير كافيه


ل- عدم العناية برص حديد التسليح مما يحده تكدس للحديد فى منطقه واحده تسبب حدوث تعشيش ويتبعه ضعف فى الخرسانه ووصول الصدأ للحديد
ق- هز اشاير الاعمده أثناء الصب يسبب فى تساقط الكانات اسفل العمود 

الشروخ الناتجة من الزحف

وهى تلك الشروخ المنشأ من انفعالات التى تحدث من تأثير الزحف فتتغير بمرور الوقت تحت تأثير الاجتهادات الثابته التى يتعرض لها المنشأ ويتسبب الزحف فى حدوث ترخيم فى العنصر الإنشائي خاصا عند تعرضه لدرجات حرارة عالية كما يحدث فى الانكماش أيضا

شروخ تأكل الحديد

وهى اخطر أنواع الشروخ وخاصا فى بسقف الأدوار الأخيرة وفى بسقف وأرضيات الحمامات وفى الأدوار الأرضية والأماكن الساحلية شديدة الرطوبة ويرجع تأكل الحديد الى الصدأ الذي يحدث من عدم العزل الجيد او ضعف الخرسانه وفقدانها عنصر حماية الحديد

الشروخ الناتجة من جفاف الخرسانه

عندما يتم جفاف الخرسانه يقل حجمها نتيجة تبخر المياه المتواجدة فى الخلطه الخرسانية وبالتالى تحدث شروخ سطحيه ويحدث ذلك خاصا فى الخرسانه الكتليه ذات السمك الكبير نتيجة فرق الانكماش عند خرسانة السطح والخرسانه موجودة فى عمق القطاع مما يؤدى الى حدوث شروخ بمرور الزمن 

الشروخ الناتجة من الشدة الخشبية

وقد يحدث ان توضع الشدة الخشبية على ارض ضعيفة او على ردم كما فى بسقف الأدوار الأرضية وعند رش الشدة قبل الصب يحدث هبوط لهذه الأرضية فيحدث بالتالي هبوط فى الشدة مما يتبعه شروخ خطيرة ولذلك يجب وضع الشدة على ارض صلبه ، وقد تكون الشدة ضعيفة والمسافات بين العروق غير كافيه او يحدث زياده أحمال أثناء الصب .. كل ذلك يتسبب فى حدوث شروخ فى الخرسانه ، وقد يلجأ البعض الى فك الشكالات لاحتياجه لها فيتسبب بذلك هبوط فى الشدة وحدوث شروخ فى الخرسانه 
الشروخ الحرارية
1- تؤثر الحرارة سواء المنخفضة او المرتفعة تأثيرا قويا على الخرسانه
2- ففي درجات الحرارة المنخفضة تتعرض الخرسانه للصقيع ويتبعه تجمد وذوبان وينتج عنه شروخ التجمد والذوبان ولتلاشى ذلك ينصح باستخدام إضافات أحداث الهواء المحبوس 
3- عند تغير درجات الحرارة للجو صيفا وشتاءا تتعرض الخرسانه لفرق درجات الحرارة مما يسبب تولد إجهادا حرارية مما يسبب بعض الشروخ فى كتله الخرسانه
4- يحدث شروخ أيضا نتيجة حرارة التفاعل الكيميائي من الأسمنت والمياه فيبرد السطح قبل الجزء الداخلي فى القطاع الخرسانه فتظهر الشروخ على السطح
* لذلك يلزم فى الخرسانه الكتليه ذات السمك الكبير عمل وسائل تبريد داخل الكتلة الخرسانية بمواسير تسير فيها المياه للتبريد او استعمال أسمنت منخفض الحرارة 




* شروخ الانكماش اللدن للخرسانة Plastic shrinkage cracks 

تحدث شروخ الانكماش للخرسانة الطرية في السطح العلوي لخرسانة الأرضيات و الأسقف او للعناصر الأخرى التي بها مساحة سطح كبيرة عند تعرض خرسانة الأسطح لمعدل عالي من بخر الماء نتيجة لانخفاض نسبة الرطوبة الجوية او ارتفاع درجة حرارة الجو او تعرض الأسطح لتيارات الهواء الشديدة .
و تحدث شروخ الانكماش للخرسانة الطازجة بعد الصب مباشرة و قبل البدء في عملية المعالجة عندما يكون معدل تبخر المياه أعلى من معدل خروج مياه النضج من الخرسانة مما يسبب انكماش الطبقة العليا من سطح الخرسانة و تولد اجهادات شد في هذه الطبقة مما يؤدي الى حدوث شروخ في جميع الاتجاهات في سطح الخرسانة .
تتراوح طول هذه الشروخ من عدة سنتيمترات الى عدة أمتار و تتباعد عن بعضها بمسافات مختلفة قد تصل الى ثلاثة أمتار و أحيانا تتكون هذه الشروخ بالعمق الكامل للخرسانة 



يمكن تجنب هذه الشروخ في الأجواء الحارة بالطرق الآتية :
♦ تغطية الخرسانة بعد صبها مباشرة بغطاء من البلاستيك .
♦ عمل مصدات لتقليل سرعة الرياح .
♦ استعمال مظلات لتجنب درجة حرارة الشمس .
♦ استعمال الإضافات التي تقلل انكماش الخرسانة .
♦ استعمال مواد الخرسانة الحديثة .

* الشروخ نتيجة هبوط الخرسانة اللدنة Plastic settlement cracks 

بعد الصب و الهز و الدمك و التسوية يكون للخرسانة الطرية ميل للاستمرار في الاندماج و يتسبب وجود حديد التسليح او الخرسانة السابق صبها او الشدات في اعاقة خاصية استمرار الاندماج , و تتسبب هذه الاعاقة في حدوث شروخ او فراغات في الأماكن القريبة من مسببات الاعاقة .
تزداد شروخ الهبوط بزيادة قطر حديد التسليح و زيادة سيولة الخرسانة و قلة سمك الغطاء الخرساني و عدم الاهتمام بهز و دمك الخرسانة و استعمال شدات تسمح بتسرب المياه , و يمكن التغلب على وجود هذه الشروخ بالطرق الآتية :
♦ استعمال اقل كمية ممكنة من مياه الخلط .
♦ الاهتمام بهز و دمك الخرسانة .
♦ زيادة الغطاء الخرساني .
♦ الاهتمام بتصميم الشدات الخرسانية .

* الشروخ نتيجة لتحريك الخرسانة اللدنة أثناء التنفيذ 

وهذه النوعية تحدث نتيجة تحرك الشدة او هبوط الأرض و ان هذا التحرك يؤدي الى هبوط الشدة و أحيانا الى انهيارها و ذلك نتيجة لأنواع التالية :
♦ قصور في تصميم الشدة نفسها من حيث اتزانها تحت أسوأ الظروف التي تتعرض لها
♦ زيادة الأحمال على الشدات أثناء التنفيذ و ذلك بوضع معدات و تشوين مواد عليها
♦ سوء تنفيذ و تجميع العناصر المكونة للشدة .
♦ سرعة إزالة الدعامات و فك الشدات قبل موعدها .
♦ سوء الأحوال الجوية التي من الممكن ان تتعرض له الشدات مثل المطر الشديد او الرياح الشديدة .
♦ تحرك الأرض اسفل الشدات .
♦ صب ووضع خرسانة مباشرة على تربة ضعيفة كما هو الحال في خرسانة الأرضيات .



و هذا النوع من الشروخ يمكن تقسيمه الى :

1) شروخ غير انشائية : هي الشروخ التي ليس لها علاقة بالقوى الخارجية المؤثرة عليها و لكنها تظهر في الخرسانة لاسباب غير انشائية أما طبيعية او كيميائية او حرارية 
2) شروخ انشائية : و هي نتيجة للقوى الخارجية التي تولد اجهادات شد لا تتحملها الخرسانة .

* الشروخ الغير انشائية 

أ) الشروخ الطبيعية 

و هذا النوع من الشروخ يحدث نتيجة للأسباب الآتية :
♦ استخدام ركام قابل للانكماش Shrinkable aggregates حيث انه يعمل على زيادة انكماش الخرسانة عند الجفاف و بالتالي تشريخها .

♦ الانكماش طويل المدى عندما تجف الخرسانة بعد تصلدها 
Long – term drying shrinkage 
و هذا بدوره كما نعلم يعمل على توليد شروخ في الخرسانة مع الزمن إذا حدث لها تقييد على الحركة و ان عرض الشروخ و اماكن تولدها في هذه الحالة تتوقف على :
-- مكونات الخرسانة و خواص المواد الداخلة فيها و نسبتها و بالأخص محتوى الأسمنت و الماء , أي مقدار الانكماش الكلي المحتمل حدوثه للخرسانة .
-- نسبة حديد التسليح و مكانها .
-- قطر حديد التسليح المستخدم و سمك الغطاء الخرساني .
-- معالجة الخرسانة .
-- تزويد المنشأ بالوصلات اللازمة .
-- سمك القطاع الخرساني و سطح تعرضه للجو .
-- رتبة حديد التسليح المستخدم .

ب) شروخ التفاعلات الكيميائية Chemical reaction cracks 

تحدث شروخ التفاعلات الكيميائية أما من ناتج استعمال مواد قابلة للتفاعل مع الأسطح الخرسانية او نتيجة لاحتواء مكونات الخرسانة (الركام و الماء) على مواد لها قابلية التفاعل مع الأسمنت , و من أمثلة مكونات الخرسانة التي تتفاعل مع الأسمنت مواد الركام التي تحتوي على السيليكا النشطة التي تتفاعل مع الأسمنت و تتسبب في زيادة امتصاص مياه الخلط و تمدد الخرسانة داخليا و حدوث شروخ في السطح الخارجي للخرسانة كذلك استعمال الركام الذي يحتوي على نوعيات خاصة من الكربونات التي تتفاعل مع الأسمنت و تسبب حدوث شبكة من الشروخ السطحية في الخرسانة كما هو موضح في شكل ....... و يمكن تفادي حدوث شروخ التفاعلات الكيميائية الناتجة عن مكونات الخرسانة و ذلك بالاختبار الصحيح للركام و عمل الاختبارات اللازمة لتحديد نوعية الركام و استعمال الأسمنت المنخفض القلوية في حالة الضرورة القصوى لاستعمال الركام الذي له قابلية التفاعل مع الأسمنت 
كذلك فان استعمال مياه تحتوي على مواد كيميائية مثل الكبريتات لخلط الخرسانة يتسبب في حدوث تفاعل مع عجينه الأسمنت و زيادة حجمها و بالتالي تولد اجهادات شد داخلية تؤدي في النهاية الى انهيار الخرسانة , و يتفاعل أيدر وكسيد الكالسيوم الموجود في العجينة الأسمنتية مع ثاني اوكسيد الكربون الموجود في الأجواء الصناعية و يكون كربونات الكالسيوم ذات الحجم الأقل بالنسبة لايدروكسيد الكالسيوم مما يسبب انكماش العجينة الأسمنتية Carbonation shrinkage و تتكون الشروخ السطحية في الخرسانة الطرية .

** صدأ حديد التسليح : 
تعتبر عملية صدأ الحديد عملية كهروكيميائية و تحدث عند الفاصل بين حديد التسليح و الخرسانة , نتيجة التفاعل السابق فانه تتواجد مركبات الصدأ عند الانود و بالتالي يزداد قطر السيخ عند الانود مما يسبب اجهادات الضغط على الخرسانة فتتولد Radial cracks ثم ينتشر الصدأ في الاتجاه الطولي فتتولد Long cracks بعد ذلك تتحول مركبات الصدأ الى بودرة تتساقط من على سطح السيخ مما يسبب بقع ( صفراء/ حمراء ) تظهر على سطح المنشأ و كذلك يقل قطر السيخ حتى ينكسر الى جزئين .




ج) الشروخ الحرارية Thermal cracks 

و هذه النوعية من الشروخ تنشأ نتيجة لأنواع الآتية :

التجمد و الذوبان 
و هذه الشروخ تنشا عندما تتعرض الخرسانة المشبعة بالماء لانخفاض في درجة الحرارة الى ما دون الصفر المئوي , عندها يحدث تجمد للماء في الفراغات الشعرية الموجودة في الخرسانة و انه كلما كان الفراغ صغيرا كلما احتاج الى درجة اكثر انخفاضا ليتجمد الماء الموجود به , و حيث ان حجم الماء المتجمد اكبر من حجم الفراغ الأصلي فان ذلك يسبب ضغوط على الخرسانة من الداخل و تتعرض الفراغات الشعرية الى قوى شد داخلية و بالتالي الى شروخ .

التقلص الحراري 
كما هو معروف ان عملية التفاعل الكيميائي للأسمنت تكون مصحوبة بتوليد كمية من الحرارة تعرف بحرارة الاماهة Heat hydration و ان هذه الحرارة تتوقف على كمية الأسمنت و معدل التفاعل الكيميائي و نوع الأسمنت و حجم الكتلة الخرسانية الجاري صبها و أيضا درجة حرارة الجو المحيط بالخرسانة أي معدل انقشاع و تحرر 
الحرارة من الكتلة الخرسانية و بالتالي نوع الشدة الخرسانية حيث أثبتت التجارب ان معدل تولد الحرارة في ( 24 ساعة الأولى ) سيكون اكبر في الغالب من معدل فقد الحرارة الى الجو المحيط و على ذلك فان درجة حرارة الكتلة الخرسانية سوف ترتفع , و لكن بعد بضعة أيام سينخفض معدل الحرارة الى ما دون معدل فقدها و في هذه الحالة فان الخرسانة سوف تبرد و هذه البرودة لخرسانة تكون غالبا مصحوبة بتقلص و نقص في أبعاد العنصر الخرساني و هذا التقلص لا توجد فيه مشاكل خطيرة و بالتالي شروخ إذا كانت الحركة او التقلص غير مقيدان , و نظرا لتواجد نوع من أنواع القيد سواء داخلي او خارجي في الطبيعة الأمر الذي سوف يؤدي الى حدوث تشريخ نتيجة لهذا التقلص . 







الاجهادات الحراريةCracks due to temp. stresses 
كما هو معروف فان آية زيادة في درجة الحرارة تعمل على تمدد الخرسانة بمقدار معين يتوقف على طول العنصر الخرساني و مقدار التغيير و الارتفاع في درجة الحرارة , و كما هو معروف أيضا انه إذا لم تكن الخرسانة مقيدة فانه لا خوف على الخرسانة من هذا التمدد , و إذا كانت مقيدة فسوف تحدث اجهادات شد و أخرى ضغط , و ان اجهادات الشد المتولدة إذا كانت اكبر من مقاومة شد الخرسانة و أم يوضع صلب تسليح لمقاومتها فستحدث الشروخ حتما , و لهذا يجب اخذ ذلك في الاعتبار مع عمل وصلات التمدد حسب الأصول و الاشتراطات الفنية للتنفيذ و الواردة في الاكواد الخاصة بالخرسانة المسلحة .

* الشروخ الإنشائية 

أ‌)	الشروخ الناتجة عن سوء طريقة التنفيذ 

تختلف الأسباب التي تؤدي إلى الشروخ الناتجة عن سوء طريقة التنفيذ , و فيما يلي بعض الأمثلة للشروخ الناتجة عن سوء التنفيذ :

♦ إضافة كميات زائدة من المياه الى الخلطة الخرسانية لتسهيل صبها يؤدي الى ضعف مقاومة الخرسانة و تزيد من شروخ الهبوط و شروخ الجفاف , عندما يكون إضافة كميات المياه مصاحب لزيادة في محتوى الأسمنت يتسبب ذلك في زيادة فرق درجة حرارة التفاعل للأسمنت بين الأجزاء الداخلية و الخارجية مما يزيد في الشروخ الناتجة عن اجهادات الحرارة .
♦ عدم العناية الكافية بالمعالجة يتسبب في زيادة شروخ الانكماش .
♦ عدم الاهتمام بسلامة و قوة الشدات الخشبية للخرسانة يتسبب في هبوط الشدات مما يؤدي الى حدوث شروخ متنوعة في الخرسانة قبل تصلدها و اكتسابها القوة اللازمة لتحمل وزنها الذاتي .
♦ عدم وضع فواصل الصب في أماكنها الصحيحة التي تقل فيها الاجهادات يتسبب في حدوث شروخ بهذه الأماكن .





ب) الشروخ الناتجة عن زيادة الأحمال أثناء التنفيذ 

في بعض الاحيان تكون الأحمال التي يتعرض لها المنشأ أثناء التنفيذ اكبر بكثير من الأحمال التصميمية و كمثال لذلك الأحمال الناتجة عن تشوين المواد و المعدات على بلاطات الأسقف .

كذلك يؤدي الاختيار غير الصحيح لنقط تحميل الوحدات الخرسانية الجاهزة أثناء النقل و التركيب الى حدوث اجهادات عالية في هذه الوحدات لم تؤخذ في الاعتبار أثناء التصميم مما يؤدي الى حدوث الشروخ و الانهيار الكامل لهذه الوحدات .

و يمكن تفادي الشروخ الناتجة عن زيادة الأحمال المسموح بها أثناء التنفيذ و كذلك النقط الصحيحة لتحميل الوحدات الجاهزة على اللوحات الإنشائية مع مراعاة ذلك و تنفيذه بدقة من جانب مهندس التنفيذ .


ج) الشروخ الناتجة عن اخطاء التصميم و التفاصيل الإنشائية 

يختلف تأثير الأخطاء الناتجة من التصميم الإنشائية ابتداءا من سوء مظهر الخرسانة الى عدم تحمل المنشأ للأعمال التصميمين الى انتشار الشروخ المتنوعة انتهاء بالانهيار الكامل للمنشأ .

و يمكن التغلب على حدوث الجزء الأكبر من هذه الأخطاء بالاهتمام بالتصميم و التفاصيل الإنشائية و اتباع القواعد المنصوص عليها في القواعد التطبيقية لتنفيذ و تصميم المنشآت الخرسانية و كذلك المواصفات القياسية للمواد المستعملة و عمل الحسان الازمة لتحديد خواص التربة و نوعية الأساسيات المناسبة . 









اشكال الشروخ فى العناصر الانشائية

الكمرات:-











الحوائط:-

البلاطات:-



















الأعمدة:-







صور واقعية للشروخ:-


----------



## رزق حجاوي (8 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
اين الملف ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م.محمد النوافله (8 أبريل 2008)

تحياتي للجميع

اخوكم
م.محمد النوافله


----------



## المهندسةُ المدنيةً (8 أبريل 2008)

شكرا على هذي المعلومات القيمة


----------



## المهندسةُ المدنيةً (8 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المهندسةُ المدنيةً (8 أبريل 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس خط الوسط (8 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## elgaid59 (8 أبريل 2008)

شكرا على هذا العمل القيم

الجداول والصور لاتظهر

رجاء لو وضعت البحث في ملف للتحميل لكي تكون الفائدة اكبر.


----------



## م.محمد النوافله (9 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 
الصور والجداول ساقوم باضهارها في ملف للتحميل . لان الملف حجمه كبير مه الصور 

تحياتي للجميع 
م.محمد النوافله


----------



## العربي المشهور (1 مايو 2008)

رااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## الهادييي (2 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وفعلا معلومات قيمة


----------



## ناهده (2 مايو 2008)

طيب الله انفاسك يااخي الكريم على شرحك الوافي


----------



## إسلام علي (3 مايو 2008)

جزيت خيرا بس فين الصور و الجداول


----------



## engineer_q8 (27 مايو 2008)

اخواني الاعزاء تحية طيبة لكم جميعا وبعد
الموضوع شيق جدا ورائع ولكن اين الجداول والصور لم تظهر حتى يكتمل الموضوع
فاتمنى من صاحب الموضوع اعادة وضع الصور والجداول لكي يستفيد القاريء من الموضوع
ولكم جزيل الشكر
مشرف موقع الصور الندسية بمنتدى مستشارك للبناء


----------



## عمادمباركي (1 سبتمبر 2008)

ااتمنى من صاحب الموضوع اعادة وضع الصور والجداول لكي يستفيد القاريء من الموضوع


----------



## سرمد مدني (1 سبتمبر 2008)

بالفعل محاضرة قيمة ومهمة


----------



## راسم النعيمي (1 سبتمبر 2008)

الصور والجداول يرحمك الله لكي تتم الفائدة مع الشكر


----------



## بما يرضي الله (3 سبتمبر 2008)

حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## بما يرضي الله (3 سبتمبر 2008)

ششششككككككككرررررراااااااااااااا


----------



## بما يرضي الله (3 سبتمبر 2008)

جزيلللااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## بما يرضي الله (3 سبتمبر 2008)

جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

